# Oh Lordy I'm free



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Free, free, FREE! Free at last, free at last! Eight long months as a Lyft/Uber driver I'm finally free. Free at last. I can finally hold up my head again. The air tastes so sweet.

Decent paycheck, full benefits - match SSI (never knew about this until uber/lyft), no more weekends and night driving.

Goodbye conceited, condescending, privileged pax. I will not miss you.

Goodbye Uber and especially Lyft. I will not miss an employer who lowered my wages/earnings several times in 8 months with no notice and will continue to do so until forced to change. Who I realized quickly that the least contact I have with you the better as you would always act to protect your interests first rather than find a solution that works with drivers and firm. Special recognition to Lyft senior mgt and marketing by succeeding in gaining market share by taking advantage of uber bro missteps and promoting with 'we care (more than uber)' messaging without

taking meaningful steps to increase safety
And being especially the most agressive in lowering driver pay 20-25% lower than uber. I expect their aim is to bring avg Lyft driver paid to min wage by the end of the year.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

It is well established that the average RS driver is sub-minimum wage. The guys doing better are driving smart and/or are in the better markets.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sid hartha said:


> Free, free, FREE! Free at last, free at last! Eight long months as a Lyft/Uber driver I'm finally free. Free at last. I can finally hold up my head again. The air tastes so sweet.
> 
> Decent paycheck, full benefits - match SSI (never knew about this until uber/lyft), no more weekends and night driving.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Sid hartha said:


> Free, free, FREE! Free at last, free at last! Eight long months as a Lyft/Uber driver I'm finally free. Free at last. I can finally hold up my head again. The air tastes so sweet.
> 
> Decent paycheck, full benefits - match SSI (never knew about this until uber/lyft), no more weekends and night driving.
> 
> ...


i am glad your free , you deserve it , people who help run a company don't deserve constant pay cuts.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Sid hartha said:


> Free, free, FREE! Free at last, free at last! Eight long months as a Lyft/Uber driver I'm finally free. Free at last. I can finally hold up my head again. The air tastes so sweet.
> 
> Decent paycheck, full benefits - match SSI (never knew about this until uber/lyft), no more weekends and night driving.
> 
> ...


Now you can sue them for improperly classifying you as an independent contractor.


----------

